

Young Girls Are New Super-Communicators - vineet21
http://internetrack.blogspot.com/2008/06/young-girls-are-new-super-communicators.html
Whenever we think of a typical net user, the image of a pasty-faced male geek comes to mind. But things have started to change now. Now a days, the prolific net users are now girls and young women.
======
cousin_it
Structural, ingrained sexism in the education system stifles boys'
communication skills. This is the only explanation I can think of.

Seriously, I wish all those boys/girls stories just disappeared from HN, until
the day public discourse on sex becomes rational. Today it's all like this:
males are still ahead, boo! Girls are getting ahead, yay! It's as bad as the
pedo scare and the racism scare.

